# Are you patient?



## Mr. Ed (Jul 5, 2020)

Are you a patient person or must things happen right away? 

I don't think I am patient with people repeating poor behavioral choices.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

With me it's mixed, I can be patient (to an extent) providing I know whatever I'm being patient over is going to happen, as for being patient with people, not so much, and as far as being patient with waiting on the telephone to get through to an agent, forget it, zero patience with that.

Lineups, traffic, etc, fairly patient, being ignored or put-off by others, zero patience.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, I am but it took me a long time to learn this!  My angels had to knock me in the head a few times! 
Sometimes we have to wait dozens or even hundreds of years to recieve our desire, but it will come.  
And these will be qualities of the soul, not physical things. It's OK!  I'll wait!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 5, 2020)

I usually am extremely patient but I have little tolerance for idiocy and drama!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I have stated several times on SF that I have the patience of a gnat. I don't foresee it going away.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, I am patient--sometimes to a fault.  But I am learning to have a backbone when necessary =)


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

I try to be patient but sometimes it is beyond me


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

I am patient...Whats next..


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

No, I am not patient.   Except when dealing with my little grandkids; that's a whole different ballgame with my grannie hat on.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes, I am but it took me a long time to learn this!  My angels had to knock me in the head a few times!
> Sometimes we have to wait dozens or even hundreds of years to recieve our desire, but it will come.
> And these will be qualities of the soul, not physical things. It's OK!  I'll wait!


My take on your response is,  everything is as it should be even though I may not understand it to be. Faith comes to my mind and to worry is not faith.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am patient...Whats next..


Are we there yet? How much longer will it be?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Absolutely not!! I was born without the Patience Gene...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2020)

In my youth i wanted the privileges of people older than me, as a senior I want the privileges of the people younger than me


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

*Ed*, I share your impatience with people who repeat poor choices, especially those who accept no responsibility for their choices!

Other than that I have infinite patience for children and teens, animals, sick or disabled people... But supposedly functioning adults are on their own.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm very patient..  except when it comes to "flaking" and chaos.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2020)

Lots of patience with pets and animals 
Not so much with humans


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

Sometimes I'm impatient and sometimes I'm not depending on the circumstances.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I've become more patient as I got older or maybe it's more understanding. I can be impatient at times though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2020)

After replying on a particular thread, I have discovered that I have no patience.  Well, not today I don't.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> After replying on a particular thread, I have discovered that I have no patience.  Well, not today I don't.


to live moment by moment is all thee patience one needs. If I am I am only for that moment. nothing else matters


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2020)

Once in a while, but generally, no.  Wish I were.  Trying to be.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2020)

*
Are you patient?*



Giantsfan1954 said:


> I usually am extremely patient but I have little tolerance for idiocy and drama!


That's pretty much me
But, of late, I've found tolerance for evwen the idiocy and drama

I am, however, very impatient with me

Oh, and slow downloads
Drives me nuts
I always think I could be doing something constructive instead of watching a screen
(but solitaire comes to the rescue)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

It started with "Are we there yet?"


----------



## macgeek (Aug 1, 2020)

for me it varies. I was tested in the grocery store the other day... the older lady in front of me was writing a check.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

Sometimes I'm too patient.


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2020)

When do you need my answer?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

macgeek said:


> for me it varies. I was tested in the grocery store the other day... the older lady in front of me was writing a check.


.......and?


----------



## macgeek (Aug 1, 2020)

she tested my patience.... I had no choice but to stand there and wait, and I survived. I was a little annoyed but I didn't let it ruin my day.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 1, 2020)

macgeek said:


> for me it varies. I was tested in the grocery store the other day... the older lady in front of me was writing a check.


That drives me nuts!!! Especially when they wait for the total and then start hunting for the checkbook,the pen, the license!!!


----------



## Knight (Aug 1, 2020)

One of the perks of retirement I didn't fully understand until I realized that I had no need to rush anything.  It's amazing how good it feels to be stress free no matter the situation.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2020)

Judging by the morons tailgating & honking behind me when I'm going the speed limit, I'd say I'm more patient than most.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm usually patient overall but when I'm really tired out then  ....  that's a whole different scenario.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 2, 2020)

No I am not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m pretty patient, but like most people it does run out at times.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Judging by the morons tailgating & honking behind me when I'm going the speed limit, I'd say I'm more patient than most.


Wish you could teach my hubby a little patience and calm in that category.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2020)

* I sure wish I was good at it....*


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Are you a patient person or must things happen right away?
> 
> I don't think I am patient with people repeating poor behavioral choices.



Once I realized it was a virtue I no longer felt the urge to rush the inevitable.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 3, 2020)

I force myself to be patient.   I pick a long line to stand in.  Then I survey the line and who is in it.
Then I try to calculate how long it will take to get through the line.  It's a game.  

Watching a video when it's interrupted for a commercial is a real test for me.  

I'm finding now hardly anyone writes checks for groceries.  The  stores are requesting debit or credit cards.

There is one store that has a cash register for those who do not want to use debit or credit cards.
There is hardly ever a line up at all.  Funny part about it.  No one gets in that line to use a debit or credit card even though they will take it. Probably the cash guys would give them a kick in the ankle.

Fishing is a real exercise in patience.  You can be out there all day and never even get a nibble.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 3, 2020)

I am a very patient person. Except for these types....


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not patient when I'm a patient.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 3, 2020)

*Patience of a Saint, that's me.....*
*
Queues, no problem...........as long as I'm in the front.
People's long winded explanations, no problem.........I turn my lug-'oles off.
Record TV shows, and fast forward through the boring parts and adverts.
*
*I'm so glad that I'm not impatient though. *


----------



## LindaB (Aug 3, 2020)

It really depends on the particular situation. I can be very patient...or...not.


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *View attachment 116224 I sure wish I was good at it....*


LOL.  That's one SMART DOG.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I am a very patient person. Except for these types....View attachment 116322


More and more all the time.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 4, 2020)

jujube said:


> When do you need my answer?


Right Now!! Stop  your dawdling.
 Don't take it personally I was getting into the moment


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Patient more now then ever before. I take care of my Bipolar girlfriend.


----------

